# Voltimetro digital



## ramiroabrego (Oct 11, 2010)

Hola que tal, necesito saber como hacer un voltimetro digital, que logica utiliza y debo hacerlo con circuitos integrados, no con pic.

Pienso que se puede hacer con decoder, contadores, memoria y displays, pero no se como hacer la lectura del voltaje.

alguien tiene alguna idea de como hacer este proyecto?


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 11, 2010)

hola ramiroabrego
tal vez ya visitaste este enlace, si no, visitalo para que captes ideas de como hacer tu voltímetro.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/voltimetro-digital-icl7107-23927/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## madness19 (Oct 30, 2010)

o sino en este enlace esta el proyecto que mnicolau realizo tambien con un voltimetro, checalo te recomiendo leas la mayoria de los mensajes para que entiendas mejor su funcionamiento a porque por ahi esta la lista de componentes para el voltimetro que te indico.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/proyecto-completo-fuente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/

un saludo


----------



## jorge andrada (Nov 2, 2010)

hola. priemro me gustaria hacer una pregunta, y con todo respeto a todos los programadores. 

en el comenso dijo: tengo que hacerlo con circuitos integrados o con Pics? 

yo creo que estaria bien decir con circuitos integrados o con microcontroladores.

se que no tiene mucha importancia lo que digo pero me parece correcto decir asi, porque todos bien saben que pic no es el unico microcontrolador que existe.

inclusive salieron unos micros relatiamente nuevos que lo superan en varios aspectos, memorias tamaño, precio, instrucciones, modulos y programacion mas facil y segura, y lo mas importantes son mas inmunes a los ruidos. 


con respecto a tu pruyecto puedes hacerlo con un micronotrolador y utilizasa la entrada del puerto analogico digital para tomar tu lectura de voltage. slaudos 

y pido disculpas si cause alguna molestia en alguien solamente queria dejar en claro lo de los microcontroladores.


----------



## ramiroabrego (Nov 2, 2010)

Si tiene razon use mas el termino del pic en vez de decir microcontrolador, amm pero aclare que con circuito integrado y todos me dan ideas con microcontroladores, entonces con todo respecto tanto yo no redacto bn como ustedes no leen bien lo que pido.  Pero gracias por tu observacion, la vdd es que hay que llamar a las cosas por su nombre sino cuando sea ingeniero me discriminare solo.

saludos


----------

